# Mr. Xiong Zhijiang quick tying tool



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

If you have troubles to figure out what the guy is doing, put the speed at 0.25.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Have you tried it?
This design received lots of complain in China. If you are used to draw your bands to a ratio close to maximum, one end will be pulled through the knot.
We have stocked it but only give it as freebies.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Never tried. I'm perfectly fine with this jig:


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

This tool looks interesting at first, but then I questioned the extra thickness of the tool extension bit and the actual thickness of the pouch, plus the flat bands passed through the pouch hole and folded over the pouch: upon withdrawing the tool extension bit, the final knot cannot be as tight as a knot made without this tool using other more classic jigs - or am I missing something?

Either way, I ended up making my own flat band jig that allows accurate band end & pouch placement and tying knots for perfectly symmetrical bands with the required OTT or TTF orientation, using a basic vise-based mechanism to generate band end tension prior to tying a knot.

A detailed tutorial is available in the templates section of the forum, if ever.

This is how it works:


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Love your complex apparatus, Peeble. A perfect travel jig.


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts (Oct 5, 2019)

I have a similar jig as Ordo. It works pretty good. And it would be great to have a set up like Pebble Shooter's. But I picked up this cheap little thing on Amazon ( it took like a month to arrive from China) that I'm really starting to like a lot.










Aamoa Slingshot Rubber Band Assistant Portable Catapult Helper Accessories Stainless Steel Tools Tied Helper https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07V6PCGMQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_qTCbEb7D7M56Y

It's made of plastic so you just squeeze that gap closed a little and when you let off your squeezing, it creates tension on the band and pouch while you tie. It even came with a set of forceps.

I throw it in my bag with some supplies and it's been working pretty good. It really doesn't even feel cheaply made. And for the price, it'd be no problem to have a few.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

JPD-Madrid said:


> Have you tried it?
> This design received lots of complain in China. If you are used to draw your bands to a ratio close to maximum, one end will be pulled through the knot.
> We have stocked it but only give it as freebies.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Hello, could you send me or post a link of this on your site? I would like to try one out for myself, thanks


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

raventree78 said:


> JPD-Madrid said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried it?
> ...


We don't have it listed in our store. Just buy anything from our site slingshooting.com and leave a note to request it.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

JPD-Madrid said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > JPD-Madrid said:
> ...


Ok will do. What do I say that I want? I don't want to confuse anyone on your end so I need to know how to phrase the request, thanks


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

dont w



raventree78 said:


> JPD-Madrid said:
> 
> 
> > raventree78 said:
> ...


dont worry. just copy what i have left in my first thread in this post.


----------



## Fullpower24hour (Jun 6, 2010)

Ordo said:


> Never tried. I'm perfectly fine with this jig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use one like this. It cost me 20 dollars and will probably still be in the family when the sun finally dies. Can not recommend it enough.


----------

